# Today's trip...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Went to the range this morning at 10am. Not my best day, not my worst day. My hands were shaking a bit more than usual today (I've mentioned why this is before), so the best score I could get with out contest targets was a 44 of 50. 

Shot my G34 and P99.

I've only had this particular P99 since 6-29-06,. but I'm already at almost 1500 rounds. I don't shoot the Glock 34 much - in over a year, I am only at 718 rounds after today. Anyway, I gotta get used to the Glock trigger again. I've been shooting my P99 so much, and I know exactly where it breaks. 1st shot with my Glock 34 surprised me  - I needa dry fire it more to remember the breaking point.

Anyway - not a bad day. Put 1 mag thru the Keltect P32 as well. Damn ammo for 32 ACP went up again here. So, I just run a mag thru the gun every couple of range trips just to stay in practice and ensure that the gun works fine...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Did it cure you from Oprah?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

OH NO !!! Tony..ROTFLMAO:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Did it cure you from Oprah?


Funny


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Did it cure you from Oprah?


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Might take more than one range session for that!!! LOL

Good work on getting out, I've been duck hunting and carving so much I haven't been for a while.

JW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I try to manage it every other weekend


----------

